#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  My introduction!

## Kyo

Hello, there. I am Kyo! nice to meet you all! I hope we can all get along and have a good time! I came looking for a good time and to meet some people and role play to my hearts content! I am a student in grade 10, and I enjoy cooking and sleeping, I also love animals, and the color purple. :^_^:  

I also have no clue if I am doing this right... but I am trying!

----------


## Enigma

Hello Kyo, welcome to the forum! We hope you have a lot of fun with us!

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings, and great timing! Loads of rejoining members and other new faces popping up!

Hope the last couple grades go by well. I know its been rough for schooling lately.

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Kyo, welcome to the forum! We hope you like it here.

To get started why not go downtown where you can meet our other members for random conversations and silly posting games, or if you'd rather get straight into writing you can browse group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here!

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And if you enjoy our little corner of the internet, please consider giving RPA your vote on the role play site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Kyo!

Purple is a great color. So fun!

----------


## Alura

You have lovely interests. Sleep is a personal favourite! Welcome to RPA.  :>:3:

----------

